
Password-less email auth with Firebase - kaycebasques
https://firebase.google.com/docs/auth/web/email-link-auth
======
kaycebasques
About a month back [1] I mentioned this topic, and it generated a fair amount
of debate. In my eyes, the fact that Firebase now supports it lends it some
legitimacy.

I also just got it up and running in about 10 minutes. Remarkable to be able
to implement a secure auth workflow completely from the frontend in so little
time.

Disclaimer: I work for Goog and am a general fan of Firebase, but do not
officially represent the project.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16666800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16666800)

